# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung und Wirb einen Freund



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (11. November 2013)

Servus zusammen,

ich biete eine Rolle der Auferstehung an und wenn es wieder geht auch wirb einen Freund.

Ich spiele auf dem *Zirkel des Cenarius* bei der *Allianz*.


Bei Interesse einfach PN schicken.

:-)


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (19. November 2013)

Ist immer noch aktuell


----------

